# Biking down east cost, wanna hang out?



## Dylan Seagull (Aug 16, 2010)

So me and my 2 friends left about 15 days ago from Massachusetts to start riding our bikes down the east coast to Florida. Right now were in Rock-ville Maryland and will soon be in Richmond VA in a day or 2. Were going to be hanging out in Richmond for a couple days and was wondering if anyone is in the area and would want to meet up some where.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm in Baltimore right now will be getting in to richmond in the wee hours of wed morning for best friends day. we won't be doing anything. we'll take you to the rope swing. and i see that you skate and so do me and my friend nick so we can get gnar.


----------



## Dylan Seagull (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice well we ran into some bike trouble and it ended up taking some time to get it fixed so were going to be in Richmond late tm night or the next morning if your still going to be around the area.


----------



## MxEx (Aug 18, 2010)

might be able to help out with some hospitality or get down in jacksonville Fl. I'll be near the downtown westside area but hit me up none the less if you make it this far.

mitch


----------



## Dylan Seagull (Aug 18, 2010)

Will do mitch


----------



## Dylan Seagull (Aug 28, 2010)

In North Carolina outer banks right now. Hanging on the beaches and drinking four lokos. Will be in South Carolina within a week. Going to be in Gainsville within about 4 weeks if anyone is down there hit me up.


----------

